# Kodiak Kings 2016



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Been lurking all winter, while ya'll make me jealous of the steelie fishing. My turn right?? 

First king of the season Mar 13th, 38x25, or 30lbs on the dot.


Rest have been 20 and under except for one that went 35lbs.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Now those are Kings. Nice.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

And damn fine eating!


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

NICE Abel..... We will be up there out of Larson's Bay for a Boat based deer hunt this fall Nov 5-12. Praying for good weather!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Man those kings taste so much better that Mi. fish.Are you a coastie ? Caught a #190 halibut off Kodiak once,still remember that fight. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Ya, for a few more years, then I'm be running full time up here in the summer and spending my winters down in MI I'm thinking.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Abel.... We will be on Kodiak Nov. 4th before we flyout on the 5th for a Boat based deer hunt. Back in Kodiak on the 11th. Planning on taking the Ferry to Homer but don't quite know the Ferry departure schedule yet (Comes out in July)..... Depending on that scheduled departure we might have a day or 2 in Kodiak with nothing going on. What's there to do that time of year? Might be able to convince the guys to charter you for a day or something....


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Weather allowing, fishing. I'll be between chasing a brownie with the stick bow and fishing. Coho's still in the rivers, kings, lingcod, halibut and rockfish in the ocean.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds good. Once the ferry schedule comes out in July I should have a better idea of our schedule and I'll get ahold of you and maybe we can set something up. 

I may pick your brain a little more from now till then....


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Sounds good man. Are you driving all the way from MI or flying to Los Anchorage?


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Naw we are flying from MI all the way to Kodiak. My Brother in law will take the truck & Ferry over from Homer, since they live there and meet us in Kodiak. We go on the hunt, come back and pile all the gear and hopefully meat into the truck and head to Homer to process and hang out there for a while before flying out of Homer back to MI....


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Man, I sure do miss Alaska king salmon. Put one in a box and mail it to me.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Finally got back out yesterday for a bit, first first was 30, boated a 15 and released an 8ish at the boat, then back to the dock in time for lunch.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Last night was good. 3hrs of trolling, 12 hooked, 10 boatside, 8 boxed.


----------

